# Not sure- a baby poop question



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I feel so silly asking this, but Maddie, our first kid, was born last Wednesday, and I have yet to see any poop come out of her. I see her pee, and I see Emma regularly lick her butt, is Emma eating the poop? Because if she is not, I am not sure what is going on. Maddie is definitely nursing, and she is growing already, she pees a lot, but I have never seen her poop, and I don't see any poop in the stall that could be Maddie's. She is nibbling on a little hay, but I don't think she is really eating it, and she insists on standing in Emma's bowl while Emma eats, but she just watches Emma. I would still think that she would be pooping from Emma's milk.


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

I thought the same thing. Where is the poop? Its very tiny, but just in case, seek advice from a verteran here. I am new.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she's eating, playing as a week old kid should, isn't crying in pain or acting sickly...Mama is doing a good job with cleaning her baby.
The first week will be the only time a mama goat will eat that yellow milky poo...after baby has solids, mama's will let it fall to the ground.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds like your goat is doing a good job being mama.
My doe only licked her kids butt when it's caked on or messy...usually not even then.
I just put his butt in her face and tell her to lick it b/c I won't be doing any butt wiping, lol.
She does it surprisingly and then there isn't anything I am stuck to deal with.

Anyways, look around the pen for little yellow to orangish "cheetos".
My kid had slime for the first day and cheetos after that (sorry only way I know to describe it).
I have only seen my kid poop a few times (we seem to catch them at the odd moments) but I can find the evidence that he is pooping. So check around. My guess is she is pooping good just never when you are around. If she is active then she should be fine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Jesse I love your discription!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

I agree with Liz and Jesse :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.... :thumb:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks again, everyone. I did not see anything obvious, but Emma is a great mommy. Maddie was playing in the big barn, and when Emma was ready for her to calm down and nurse, she called her and when Maddie did not come, Emma went to her and washed her all over. If I let them outside, the longest Emma wants to stay out with her is about 5 minutes, and then she runs to the barn door and cries at the stall until I let them back in. Maddie has no fear, and runs around, and runs to the other goats. Emma keeps a close eye on her, the whole time, and when I let them back in, she cleans her, nurses her, and makes her rest.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I love the disappearing poop stage. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I was going to say the same thing. They will usually have little orange stringy poos for a while. Too me it smelled like Cheese Wiz, and pretty much looks and has the same texture.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheetos! That's funny, and true to!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------

